# sex of RD



## michael4563 (Jan 12, 2008)

just wondering about the sex of the Red devil


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's a girl.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

and she is going to lay eggs soon.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

The pics aren't coming in to great on my computer but I would say it's a she. She looks a lot like the female I had.


----------



## michael4563 (Jan 12, 2008)

is There any reason to why she is so angry because i always thought that the females were less aggressive


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

that fully out breeding tube says that its a female and shes ready to lay eggs, and thats the reason shes angry. if she finds some where flat or a pot, she will lay eggs there. they go very aggressive at this time and bite every thing around the breeding site.


----------



## michael4563 (Jan 12, 2008)

so how and when do the eggs get fertilized and what sorts of cichlids breed with rds


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

They won't get fertilized if theres no male with her. unfertilized eggs will get white and decayed after 2-3 days, she may eat them to clean the position for next spawning or just leave them and other fish eat them, if not you get them out.

they can breed with RDs, midas, flower horns, trimacs, parrot fish and etc. they are all aggressive fish and even may kill their mate before or after the breeding. I won't recommend you to try to breed them except you have large tank and enough experience.


----------



## michael4563 (Jan 12, 2008)

is a 6x2x2 a big enough tank to breed rds and how big does a male have to be before it can breed.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes your tank is big enough. they can breed when they get 4-6 inch long, bigger one can fertilize more eggs.

if you decided to put a male in your tank, provide lots of hiding places and keep an eye on them.


----------

